
Young People Are Suing the Trump Administration Over Climate Change - blondie9x
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/23/climate/kids-climate-lawsuit-lawyer.html
======
nil_pointer
"Ms. Olson will deliver her opening argument on Monday in a landmark federal
lawsuit against the Trump administration on behalf of 21 plaintiffs, ages 11
to 22, who are demanding that the government fight climate change. "

An 11 year-old suing the government? Why are the NYT covering this publicity
stunt? Must be a slow news day.

------
julienreszka
That's not how contractualism works thank God

